# Alexander Moiseyevich Veprik (1899 - 1958)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Jewish Russian Soviet composer, "one of the greatest composers in the 'Jewish school' in Soviet Music. In 1950 he was arrested and deported to the Gulag. In 1954 he returned, sick and weary.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------

